# AMT history



## COPO

Can someone tell me of AMT's history? when they began, when did ERTL join in or have they always been involved?

Thanks
COPO


----------



## lonfan

I can tell ya' before they were ERTL, AMT was Connected with Matchbox/Lindsey,this would have been Late 70's early 80's (This was the name on my FIRST SSTMP Refit Kit) Hope that helps with your Info

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## SteveR

Googling "AMT" and "history" led to this article on the Promotex site.


----------



## Gray-headed Art

SteveR said:


> Googling "AMT" and "history" led to this article on the Promotex site.


The guy has it only "sort of" correct--rather simplified, like the model kits he wished were being produced(!).

AMT did begin in 1948, as Aluminum Toy Company (scrap aluminum was dirt cheap in those early postwar years, with literally millions of pounds of aircraft grade stuff being melted down). Their first product was the 1:25 scale 1948 Ford Tudor sedan, a promotional toy made for Ford, under the slogan "Watch the Fords go by!".

AMT, following, as did Product Miniatures Company (Milwaukee WI), followed the lead of Cruver Plastics (maker of the 1:72 scale injection molded aircraft recognition models for the US Army and Navy during WW-II) who created the first plastic promotional model car, a 1949 Oldsmobile 98 sedan.

AMT, along with Product Miniatures (PMC) went forward into the 50's with plastic promotional models molded in Tenite, which is an acetate plastic, known for its shatterproof characteristics (unlike early styrene, which was more brittle than glass), but warped very badly over time. AMT made a stab at model car kits in 1953, "3in1" kits, simply knocked down promotional cars, 3 different cars in each of 3 sets (Studebaker, Ford, Pontiac was one combination), repeating them in 1954. These promotional models were also sold as toys in the retail market, some with remote-control battery motors and rudimentary steering. (PMC also did a few unassembled promo's as kits in 1956-60)

In 1957, AMT began thinking about how to expand the market for their products--seeing the rising interest older kids were having, customizing their promotionals and flywheel-powered AMT toy cars, and once the 1958 Promotional Model runs were completed, simply added customizing parts to the tooling, shot them in styrene, and the 3in1 Customizing Kit was born. By 1961, AMT needed their own production facility, so a building was built on Maple Road in Troy Michigan, to house all operations, from design to pattern-making-to production. The company stayed in this facility until 1979 when Lesney's Matchbox Toys division bought them just ahead of a bankruptcy filing. In March 1982, Lesney themselves were forced to file bankruptcy and the AMT line and tooling were sold in liquidation to The Ertl Company of Dyersville, Iowa. Ertl themselves were bought out by Racing Champions in 1999. AMT's production was in Troy Michigan from 1962-79, Baltimore MD from 1982-96 (there was an unsuccessful stint of manufacturing AMT kits in Mexico in 1991-93), then moved wholesale to Hong Kong in 1996, where it is done today.

George Toteff left AMT in 1963, creating Model Products Corporation, and began that company's line of kits with a 1964 Corvette Stingray Coupe customizing kit. In the late 1960's, MPC, by then a major player in model car kits, sold out to General Mills, who placed them in their Fundimensions Division, which also included Lionel Trains and Kenner Toys. The Big G spun off Fundimensions into a separate company in the early 1980's, Ertl buying up the MPC tooling and line in 1987, blending that line into AMT/Ertl.

Hope this helps flesh out what the other guy wrote.

Art


----------



## COPO

*Excellent!*

Thanks so much for the info. Exactly what I was looking for.

I just bought a 1/25 scale AMT truck that I had when I was a kid. The label is AMT with ERTL underneath it. Just wondering what time frame this would be? Some kits I bought have just AMT and some AMT/ertl.

Anyhow Where did the name AMT come from? What do the letters represent?

Thanks again to all for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## lonfan

Art Wrote: "Baltimore MD from 1982-96" I wonder if THAT is why When I lived in Va. and MD. I found (During that Time) ERTL kits out numbered ALL OTHER Brands 4 to 1!! At least that was my Experince on the Eastcoast.

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## COPO

Also the kits I have bought are:

1/25 Kenworth W-925 Conventional tractor. AMT/ ERTL

1/25 Peterbilt 352 Cabover AMT

1/25 Mack crusier Ryder AMT

The W-925 I had as a kid in 1971. I don't think the kit I bought is too vintage as it has AMT/ERTL on it.


----------



## Gray-headed Art

lonfan said:


> Art Wrote: "Baltimore MD from 1982-96" I wonder if THAT is why When I lived in Va. and MD. I found (During that Time) ERTL kits out numbered ALL OTHER Brands 4 to 1!! At least that was my Experince on the Eastcoast.
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


John, 

My bad! I should proofread before posting! Lesney/AMT produced kits at their Craft House (CH is now part of the same outfit as Lindberg) facility in Baltimore MD from 1979-early 1982. 

From 1982 to 1996, or so, AMT kits were produced at the Ertl factory at Dyersville Iowa, with a small attempt at producing kits near Tijuana, Mexico in the late 1980's which was singularly unsuccessful.

Art


----------



## Gray-headed Art

COPO said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> I just bought a 1/25 scale AMT truck that I had when I was a kid. The label is AMT with ERTL underneath it. Just wondering what time frame this would be? Some kits I bought have just AMT and some AMT/ertl.
> 
> Anyhow Where did the name AMT come from? What do the letters represent?
> 
> Thanks again to all for the info. :thumbsup:


Just about the very first sentence above. The company began as *Aluminum Model Toys* and the name was simply changed to AMT Corporation about 1950 or so.

As for your KW truck with AMT/Ertl logo on the box, AMT/Ertl began reissuing older AMT truck kits about 1986-87. If the box logo is AMT, the kit happened prior to the summer of 1970. If it read AMT-Matchbox, then between early 1980 and early 1982, if AMT/Ertl, then anytime after 1982. Note that the AMT logo changed to a more modern style about 1997 or so, and the Ertl logo as well--and the layout as to how the two logo's were blended has changed several times over the past 23 years.

Art


----------



## COPO

Ahh I see... Thanks a ton.

Next question is I have now purchased 4- 1/25th scale truck tractors and 3 -1/25th scale trailers. All still sealed in original condition. Where can I find a listing of part numbers for the kits? Can I find exact dates of manufacture? And lastly is there a listing of what they are currently worth? Am I asking for too much info? I am just getting back into collecting some of my childhood models and am very anxious to find out the history of these kits.

Thanks guys!!
COPO


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

You could also actually call the company. I did that with an old prop airplane model I found at a yard sale. Their records were pretty good & I narrowed it down to the year it was first released. It ended up being a "model of the month" kit.


----------



## roadrner

And now I know the rest of the story. Thanks all! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## COPO

Prince of Styrene II said:


> You could also actually call the company. I did that with an old prop airplane model I found at a yard sale. Their records were pretty good & I narrowed it down to the year it was first released. It ended up being a "model of the month" kit.


That is a good idea. Thanks. I will try and contact them.

I was looking at a Peterbilt Pacmaker 352 cabover I have and cannot find a copyright date on the box anywhere.

Did they not put these dates on the boxs? I have some Monogram models with copyright on the box. HMMMM.

I really don't want to open it, BUT... What do you guys think? I am just worried that the value will decrease significantly if I open it.

Thanks
COPO


----------



## lonfan

"The company began as Aluminum Model Toys and the name was simply changed to AMT Corporation about 1950 or so."

HEY ART, If I may ask then What did "MPC" Wasn't it in fact, Modern Plastics Corp?

John/Lonfan


----------



## COPO

I had read MPC stood for Model Plastics Company.


----------



## Gray-headed Art

lonfan said:


> "The company began as Aluminum Model Toys and the name was simply changed to AMT Corporation about 1950 or so."
> 
> HEY ART, If I may ask then What did "MPC" Wasn't it in fact, Modern Plastics Corp?
> 
> John/Lonfan


John, 

MPC stands for Model Products Corporation.

Art


----------



## Gray-headed Art

Just to clarify the major brands of 1:25 scale model car kits in the 60's which were acronyms made up from the company initials:

AMT: Originally Aluminum Model Toys
IMC: Industro-Motive Corporation
MPC: Model Products Corporation
PMC: Actually more of 50's operation, almost all promotional models, a few kits
Product Miniatures Corporation
JoHan: A contraction of the owner's name Jo (John) Han (Hanley) or JoHan

Hope this helps!

Art


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

COPO said:


> Did they not put these dates on the boxs? I have some Monogram models with copyright on the box. HMMMM.
> 
> I really don't want to open it, BUT... What do you guys think? I am just worried that the value will decrease significantly if I open it.


Actually, no, years ago, putting dates on the products wasn't standard. Looking at a lot of toys from even just four decades ago you can find (or not) a lack of copyright dates.
And as for the model decreasing in value, I'd only worry about it if you want to sell it. If you're building it, then _*rip it open!!*_ :devil:


----------



## COPO

*dates*

Thanks for the info on the dates. I see kits on ebay with a time frame of production and wonder where these people get these dates on a sealed, shrink-wrapped kit? I think they are telling a little white lie. Seems the logo (style) and box, art work, can determine what time frame is. Knowledge of old kits helps too Im sure.


Gray-headed Art, thanks for the abbreviations and their meanings. :thumbsup: Neat to read about the history of all the model companys back in the day.


----------



## Gray-headed Art

COPO said:


> Thanks for the info on the dates. I see kits on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a time frame of production and wonder where these people get these dates on a sealed, shrink-wrapped kit? I think they are telling a little white lie. Seems the logo (style) and box, art work, can determine what time frame is. Knowledge of old kits helps too Im sure.
> 
> 
> Gray-headed Art, thanks for the abbreviations and their meanings. :thumbsup: Neat to read about the history of all the model companys back in the day.


Glad to help out!

Just a thought on the so-called "Factory Sealed" kits on eBay, or at swap meets:

About the only way I've ever considered buying a "factory sealed" shrink-wrapped kit (older kit from 30 years ago or farther on back) is if that shrinkwrap still has a retail store pricetag on it. Why? Well, at any number of retail stores out there today, even online, or from outfits such as U-Line (the box and packing materials outfit), shrinkwrap machines can be had for as little as $50. This makes it all too easy for well-meaning, or even unscrupulous sellers to just add new shrink wrap, tell you it's factory sealed. Thus it has become too easy for someone to seal up an old kit this way, tell the world it's a "Mint In Box" kit, and it may not be. So, I am very wary of an eBay auction showing only the shrinkwrapped box, and not the contents.

At swap meets, most savvy buyers learned a long time ago that buying a kit that is unsealed is a far safer bet. Reputable swap meet vendors of old OOP kits will be more than happy to allow you to inspect the kit before you part with your hard-earned cash--you still might not note a very small part that is missing, but you sure can tell if there is any serious warpage, "short-shot" parts, vinyl "tire burns" (common problem years ago, where the soft PVC tires sometimes could leave their imprint on the styrene parts), or if the kit inside IS what the box art says it is.

Also, I see a lot of vendors and eBay sellers offering kits as having "factory shrinkwrap" when in fact that particular kit didn't when new. Monogram and Aurora were the first to wrap kits for security against pilferage and parts loss--they both used Cellophane, machine wrapped (in the pattern of gift wrap) until about 1964-65, when they went to a polywrap material, still machine wrapped and sealed. AMT, MPC, JoHan, Revell and most others didn't take this up until pretty much the advent of the modern shrinkwrap machinery in the late-60's early 70's, preferring to use various tape or label seals on the sides, or sometimes even the end-panels of model kits. AMT and JoHan were, I believe, the last holdouts, neither company wrapping their kits until perhaps 1972 or so. MPC began, I believe, in 1969 or 1970.

Hope these thoughts help a bit.

Art


----------



## COPO

Gray-headed Art said:


> Glad to help out!
> 
> Just a thought on the so-called "Factory Sealed" kits on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>, or at swap meets:
> 
> About the only way I've ever considered buying a "factory sealed" shrink-wrapped kit (older kit from 30 years ago or farther on back) is if that shrinkwrap still has a retail store pricetag on it. Why? Well, at any number of retail stores out there today, even online, or from outfits such as U-Line (the box and packing materials outfit), shrinkwrap machines can be had for as little as $50. This makes it all too easy for well-meaning, or even unscrupulous sellers to just add new shrink wrap, tell you it's factory sealed. Thus it has become too easy for someone to seal up an old kit this way, tell the world it's a "Mint In Box" kit, and it may not be. So, I am very wary of an <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> auction showing only the shrinkwrapped box, and not the contents.
> 
> At swap meets, most savvy buyers learned a long time ago that buying a kit that is unsealed is a far safer bet. Reputable swap meet vendors of old OOP kits will be more than happy to allow you to inspect the kit before you part with your hard-earned cash--you still might not note a very small part that is missing, but you sure can tell if there is any serious warpage, "short-shot" parts, vinyl "tire burns" (common problem years ago, where the soft PVC tires sometimes could leave their imprint on the styrene parts), or if the kit inside IS what the box art says it is.
> 
> Also, I see a lot of vendors and <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> sellers offering kits as having "factory shrinkwrap" when in fact that particular kit didn't when new. Monogram and Aurora were the first to wrap kits for security against pilferage and parts loss--they both used Cellophane, machine wrapped (in the pattern of gift wrap) until about 1964-65, when they went to a polywrap material, still machine wrapped and sealed. AMT, MPC, JoHan, Revell and most others didn't take this up until pretty much the advent of the modern shrinkwrap machinery in the late-60's early 70's, preferring to use various tape or label seals on the sides, or sometimes even the end-panels of model kits. AMT and JoHan were, I believe, the last holdouts, neither company wrapping their kits until perhaps 1972 or so. MPC began, I believe, in 1969 or 1970.
> 
> Hope these thoughts help a bit.
> 
> Art


Very interesting read. Thanks! I like the fine details. :thumbsup: 

Anyhow you got me thinking so I very carefully looked at some of the models I have wrapped. if I tip it right in light to get a reflection, I can see where there was a store tag that was present at one time. Not all my models are like this though. I did compare a model that I know is factory original to one that is questionable and the wrapping does appear to be the same. I mean seams, air hole, everything.

The older wrapped kits have a much thicker wrap than the newer models also, at least that is what I have discovered.

This might be a dumb question but do those wrapping machines, that can be bought cheap, put an air hole in the finished product? Know what I am asking?

I can relate to a model being open to investigate the contents. The only thing I fear in this situation is lost pieces, But as you say, doing it this way can verify a complete kit. I agree!

Great stuff Gray-headed Art. Any more things to pass on will be mucho appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

This has been one very good thread. I have always wondered about all that was discussed here, and now all my unasked questions are answered. 
Special thanks to Gray-headed Art, for the info.


----------



## Gray-headed Art

COPO said:


> Very interesting read. Thanks! I like the fine details. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyhow you got me thinking so I very carefully looked at some of the models I have wrapped. if I tip it right in light to get a reflection, I can see where there was a store tag that was present at one time. Not all my models are like this though. I did compare a model that I know is factory original to one that is questionable and the wrapping does appear to be the same. I mean seams, air hole, everything.
> 
> The older wrapped kits have a much thicker wrap than the newer models also, at least that is what I have discovered.
> 
> This might be a dumb question but do those wrapping machines, that can be bought cheap, put an air hole in the finished product? Know what I am asking?
> 
> I can relate to a model being open to investigate the contents. The only thing I fear in this situation is lost pieces, But as you say, doing it this way can verify a complete kit. I agree!
> 
> Great stuff Gray-headed Art. Any more things to pass on will be mucho appreciated. :thumbsup:


The little hole in the shrink wrap on those 70's AMT kits? Really simple! AMT's production line had, right after the wrapping machine, but before the heat-shrinking station, a common ordinary Weller 25-watt soldering iron, on an arm that swung down, letting the soldering iron melt a hole in the plastic wrap to let any trapped air out of the stuff as it was heated for shrinking.

Crude but effective--it worked!

Art


----------



## accobra64

Thanks Art for an education on AMT Corp. and its history.
I used to build a lot of AMT model cars and trucks as a youth.
I always thought that their kits were superior to others that were on the market.
BYW, I received a couple of AMT 1/25 model kits for Christmas.
And have justed started working on the first one, 1949 Mercury.

Cheers. Cobra


----------



## stevbike

I bought a number of the AMT/ Matchbox 1/25th scale kits years ago. They where the Plymouth TC-3 and the Subaru Brat kits. I still have them. It would be nice to see some these AMT/Matchbox like these reissued if the interest was there. 

stevbike


----------



## SOUTHRON_98

*AMT Steerable Slot Cars*

What ever happened to AMT trial at steerable racing? It seems with the interest in NASCAR someone would have that back out!


----------



## djnick66

Two Ertl brothers were involved in the hobby. John L Ertl bought the old Hubley metal car kits. They were sold under the JL Scale Models line until his death. His brother is/was the Ertl of AMT/Ertl fame.


----------



## Guy Schlicter

My own knowledge is that AMT was based in Troy Michigan on E Maple Road.I'm now 42 and have been buying Star Trek model Kits from them since 1970!!.AMT at that time produced a Large box Enterprise with more accurate decals as well as a large box Klingon Battle Cruiser.Later Spock came along Firing his phaser at the 3 headed serpent.All 3 kits were first in large boxes.In 1974 AMT added 2 new Star Trek models the Gaileo 7 Shuttlecraft and the Exploration set.At this time the Star Trek models were repackaged in smaller boxes.1975 saw the Romulan Bird of Prey and USS Enterprise Command Bridge added to AMTs line up.At this time AMT also redid the USS Enterprise mold.It was similar but the fit was improved and new details were added in to the new mold revision.The reason this was done was because the Original mold was tooled in aluminum and could'nt handle the increased production of the model.The fit was pretty bad before AMT redid the mold.1976 saw K-7 Space Station made as a model kit and the Star Trek Space Ship set which had miniature versions of the Enterprise Klingon and Romulan ships.In 1979 The Enterprise was changed in color from its traditional white plastic to light blue and the fit of the model started to suffer.My friend bought an Enterprise in late 79 and he couldn't assemble it it fit together very poorly.AMT also merged with Matchbox at this time and in early 1980 the STTMP Enterprise came out under Lesney/AMT it was great.The Klingon Cruiser and Vulcan Shuttle were made.All very nice kits .AMT redid the Mr.Spock kit and eliminated the Snakes and modified his uniform to what Spock wore in the First movie.2 years later when Star Trek II was made I was hoping AMT would reissue the First Movie Enterprise model and hopefully the USS Reliant.It was at that time I found out AMT went bankrupt.So no model for Star Trek II were made.In Late 1982 I found out AMT was Purchased by Ertl and Ertl planned to reissue Star Trek models in 1983 and they did.Well just some memories I had.I should mention in 1980 around April Lesney/AMT improved the fit of the original AMT Enterprise.It was still molded in blue but fit together much better.Guy S.


----------



## SteveR

Art is wise. Fair and just. And all that.


----------



## bearweger

COPO said:


> Can someone tell me of AMT's history? when they began, when did ERTL join in or have they always been involved?
> 
> Thanks
> COPO


I would like to join copo in this one. This is a querie/answer i am searching for as well. I would like to know their history and where they fit into the die cast model scene . All i know is that they may have been a continuation of lesney but in the 1 :24 scale range/NOT 100% on this


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Great thread! On the sealed kits dilemma, the Aurora History and Price Guide book of around 1992 by Bill Bruegman went into the pitfalls of sealed kits, with diagrams of what the cellophane seal should look like, and info on how to spot when a seal has been opened and then resealed. It has made me wary ever since as well!

As Bruegman said in the book, early Aurora seals were brittle, like on a cigarette packet. Later on they were a more stretchy shrinkwrap, like sandwich wrap, as Art explained above. I have a sealed Captain Kidd kit on which the seal is tearing, and not much can be done about it, except to refrain from touching the tear. And I've got a sealed Aurora WWI biplane kit on which the seal is sticking to the box in places, but can be pulled away from it gently, only for it to settle against the box somewhere else!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Did anyone mention that famous Custom Car builder George Barris designed some of the kits and parts for AMT?


----------



## bearweger

Hi Art
The question asked was more or less what ive been searching for.Explained very well,so no need for me to look further . Bearweger


----------

